# The Yin-Yang Secrets Invention.



## THE GOLDEN DRAGON (Feb 6, 2008)

Greetings Chinese Martial Arts Talk brethren.

We are on the the verge of a revelation concerning the Tai Chi Tu that is; The Supreme Ultimate Pole better known as the Chinese yin-yang symbol.

This symbol and its inherent philosophy Taoism and its connection to the three internal arts of Tai Chi Chuan, Xing Yi and Pa Qua are well known.

What is unknown is the internal mathematical and geometric structures of the Tai Chi or yin-yang symbol. We see this symbols beauty displaying balance and equilibrium in its simple manner and are satisfied by what we see. 

We all understand the relationship it has to the mystery called Chi.

There is a Kabbalistc prophecy that states:

"WHAT IS HIDDEN SHALL BE SEEN".

They of course were speaking of the revelation that would reveal the Torah Or.

TORAH OR = LAW OF LIGHT.

This is the expected revelation that reveals G-d's or the Tao's internal laws of creation for mankind.

Allowing us to unify science and religion with all the changes in society that would result from said revelation.

That time is around the bend as the secrets of the mighty yin-yang are about to laid bare.

I will stop here and see if how this statement is dealt with on this forum.

Blessings,

THE GOLDEN DRAGON


----------



## Monadnock (Feb 6, 2008)

THE GOLDEN DRAGON said:


> That time is around the bend as the secrets of the mighty yin-yang are about to laid bare.


 
Greetings,

Could you explain more?


----------



## Xue Sheng (Feb 6, 2008)

Greetings and&#8230; ummmm&#8230; huh?

There is a heck of a lot more to the Taijitu than Xingyiquan, Baguazhang and Taijiquan. Taoist creation theory and the Taoist philosophy and religion also think it is pretty important. 

And there are multiple representations of the taijitu, here are 2; this one Tai Chi Tu  and then there is this one that I think you are referring to Taijitu   Also taijitu is I believe translated more like the diagram of the supreme ultimate not pole but I could be wrong there.

Yin and Yang are the two fundamental principles, one negative, dark, passive, cold, wet, and feminine (yin) and the other (yang) positive, bright, active, dry, hot and masculine. The interactions and balance of these forces in people and nature influence their behavior and fate they are part of the same thing, complimentary opposites. 

And I am not seeing the connection between Judaism and Taoism and/or the Torah and the Tao Te Ching that makes any of this make sense. And I do not mean to sound like I doubt what you are saying but Taoists have been studying these symbols for years and they have a pretty good understanding of it and its "secrets". How is it you ahve come across the "secrets", I am assuming different ones than Taoist would know by looking at it via Judaism?

Could you please explain?


----------



## East Winds (Feb 6, 2008)

Thanks for the post. Who exactly are "They" that are about to reveal the secrets?

Very best wishes


----------



## Steel Tiger (Feb 6, 2008)

Gotta say I'm with Xue on this one;



Xue Sheng said:


> Yin and Yang are the two fundamental principles, one negative, dark, passive, cold, wet, and feminine (yin) and the other (yang) positive, bright, active, dry, hot and masculine. The interactions and balance of these forces in people and nature influence their behavior and fate they are part of the same thing, complimentary opposites.


 
I always assumed that the fact that it was both supreme and ultimate meant that there were no inherent secrets.  If there were wouldn't it be called the not quite supreme penultimate?

I always harken back to this elegantly simple Chinese saying,

"The one who knows does not speak, the one who speaks does not know."


----------



## East Winds (Feb 6, 2008)

Could be totally wrong, but sounds like one of those "Send me $5 and I'll send you all the inner secrets in a plain brown envelope".
:erg:
Very best wishes


----------



## THE GOLDEN DRAGON (Feb 6, 2008)

Good!

He who knows does speak at some time or is he a deaf mute. 

One learns by the words of the sages. 

Don't get me wrong MMMMMMH UUUUH! 

Indeed I DO understand the skepticism.
Then please forgive me for presenting my ideas.

But still I have the goods. And I may not reveal them fully yet.

For good reasons.

Mathematics and geometry are strange bedfellows and reveal and underlying unity between all symbols especially ones formed in perfect circular geometry i.e. sacred geometry. 

Our yin-yang symbol the fish diagram, not Chou Tun I's and his remake of the Diagram of the Supreme Ultimate. I know it well. No the traditional yin yang symbol is of the circle so once again it can be reunited with others.

But what I am saying THERE is a hidden geometry and I discovered it and it revealed so many things. You can not even imagine at this point in this discussion. 

And what is hidden is what reunites into the traditional Kabbalah and with all things considered revealed the stunning Torah Or = The law of light.

This is only an IDEA through a verbal glimpse into the Tai Chi symbols secrets in the hidden geometry I claim to posses.

Does this make your head spin. It better and its good you all are curious and doubtful.

Alright they who studied this symbol why did THEY not see. Well because I was the one chosen it seems to unlock this mystery for child humanity to help guide us into the New or Golden age.

A few things if you think I can just make this stuff up well I cant be kidding. And do you think I don't know the audience I am addressing, again maybe not, but I am no fool here.

Thats all for now.

Blessings,

The Golden Dragon


----------



## Xue Sheng (Feb 6, 2008)

THE GOLDEN DRAGON said:


> Gooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooood!
> 
> He who knows does speak at some time or is he a deaf mute.
> 
> ...


 
First geometry is a branch Mathematics, therefore geometry is mathematics they are not "strange bedfellows".

Second do you have any idea as to Taoist theory on that symbol and how it came to be?

And in an attempt to keep this calm and friendly I will say I have serious doubts about your post and claims at this point.


----------



## taitsechien (Feb 6, 2008)

ha ha


----------



## THE GOLDEN DRAGON (Feb 7, 2008)

Taoist theory was first conceived by simple observation. The light side of a hill and the dark side of hill.  Very simple.

You may have got me on the bedfellows issue but I was trying to make a point on the nature of circles as symbols and symbols within circles that the diverse are related. Something like that. Of course Math and geometry are the same.

I can see now that without putting my money where my mouth is these discussions will get ugly. 

Ok I have to reconsider if I will go any further.

Thank you all.

Thanks for the Ha Ha! It must be that Simpson character.

Blessings,

The Golden Dragon.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Feb 7, 2008)

THE GOLDEN DRAGON said:


> Taoist theory was first conceived by simple observation. The light side of a hill and the dark side of hill. Very simple.
> 
> You may have got me on the bedfellows issue but I was trying to make a point on the nature of circles as symbols and symbols within circles that the diverse are related. Something like that. Of course Math and geometry are the same.
> 
> ...


 
Looking forward to a better explanation.

And there is a lot more to Taoist theory on this than what you are saying. I suggest reading the Dragon Tiger Classic and you will get a better idea of Taoism and Taoist Alchemy and the Taijitu also look into Lao Tzu and Chuang Tzu


----------



## THE GOLDEN DRAGON (Feb 7, 2008)

Saw my first kung fu movies in 1973. Was hooked ever since.

I have been studding Taoism since the early 80's. 

Have read a wide volume of material. 

Have seen 100's of kung fu movies.

Had my life SAVED by one of the greatest Tai Chi Masters to walk the face this earth.

My friends I am no dummy in these matters.

Presented, in 1985, my first internal yin-yang geometries diagram to Master Yang Jwing Ming of Boston. I also showed him a system of motion based on my internal yin-yang geometries. He said: " You have created a new system of Tai Chi. If you have the discipline you will achieve the same results as the Masters". Although I spoke to him on the phone many years later and he did not remember. I never kept the discipline. But still practice what I created. So never became a Tai Chi Kung Fu Master.

But I am the Master of my invention! 

I have been invited to Wudang Temple in China by head priest Master Long. Who now resides at Purple Cloud Temple meditating in a cave and not to reappear for two more years. His disciples here in the U.S. have seen my work and have blessed me with high opinions of The Yin-Yang Secrets Invention. 

I am well grounded in what I speak.

One other mind blower with what I have. 

It is a U.S. Patent.

GD


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka (Feb 7, 2008)

THE GOLDEN DRAGON said:


> Saw my first kung fu movies in 1973. Was hooked ever since.
> 
> I have been studding Taoism since the early 80's.
> 
> ...


 
So...did you post on here to spark a discussion, or to enjoy the spotlight of self-aggrandizing hoo-hah? So far, ones impression might be that you merely enjoy the sound of your own gong.

And there's another Golden Dragon on this site, and others, who's an old kenpo fart. So, I would reckon your originality, spawned by a creativity resultant from having touched the void, isn't as original as you may have hoped. Keep reaching for that which is untouchable yet, because you seem to think you've touched it.

Dave


----------



## Blindside (Feb 7, 2008)

Do you know what helps establish credibility about claims?  A name.  I'm going to be pretty skeptical of someone coming onto a physics board and claiming to have the answer to the search for a grand unification theory of the four forces, but they don't post their name OR the theory.  

Until then it is just blather.

Lamont


----------



## kaizasosei (Feb 7, 2008)

the fifth force???  the greater the density the greater the fifth force that seems to counteract the force of gravity...
however, nothing in this world can be dense enough  to  float by this force.  also, the force is measured to be quite minute.

ive heard of that...

does it really exist?  i don't know...maybe it's been proven since i heard last.
 do you happen to know the latest nucear physics news?  
sorry to side track, but i find this facinating... i know you probably mentioned it just as an example to compare to taichi.

my style of taichi takes too long to do.(+-30years)  also, it's takes lots of work. -im not even much further than halfway to achieving my goals but now that ive experienced half, it's like a sneak preview of the whole and also, the way to go is the same way that i did it before, only the other way...how did i do it?  some heavenly master? some super tonics? masterful  breathing techniques or really farout drugs?  no... it was more of a fluke. going with the flow of things(injuries-ma styles)- however, deep inside, i did make some decisions as to how to go about things.   i bet it has many factors. like ones physique both internal and external, habits injuries...born as a human one is like playdough in wuji state, but when one grows up, there are countless experiences of positive and negative. 
if theres a tug of war with ten people on one side and ten on the other, any both paries are same strong..then it could also be called a stalemate of sorts.

i would be most happy to find people to share my experiences with one day.  it's just, i think it's so simple yet so complicated that i don't bother trying to convey much. also, there is an element of hording that i don't deny.  but mostly, it's just, i know that some things cannot be communicated easily and some things are too easy to misunderstand.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Feb 7, 2008)

First who exactly is 



THE GOLDEN DRAGON said:


> the greatest Tai Chi Masters to walk the face this earth



Movies!!! Please tell me you are not basing any of this on movies.

As to the wide volume of material you have read, maybe you would like to fill us in as to what those are, The Dragon Tiger Classic, The Tao Te Ching, the Chuang Tzu perhaps?

So you have been invited to Wudang by head priest Master Long. I have been invited to Chen Village by a Chen family member and he also invited me to his home (twice) too. However I do not believe this makes me a Taijiquan master. But we did talk about taiji a couple of times.

And if you have been invited to Wudang by the head priest why are you not there and insted wasting time here on MT trying to impress us. 

It would seem to me that if you have figured out that Taijitu that you would be less likely to get into a war of words with anyone since you are enlightened.

And when, and where, the heck did the new style of taiji come form, this is a new addition that apparently impressed Yang Jwing Ming so much that he forgot about it entirely.

But I beleive this is making sense to me now because you brought up U.S. patent. I am guessing that when you are ready there will be a post that tells us all we need to know and if we want to know more just send $$$ and you will gladly give us all the secrets.


And what happened to this thought?



THE GOLDEN DRAGON said:


> I can see now that without putting my money where my mouth is these discussions will get ugly.


 
I&#8217;m guessing you have opted for ugly


----------



## MA-Caver (Feb 7, 2008)

I have an idea of what the Yin & Yang symbol means... am I wrong? Is there only ONE idea of what the meaning is? 
But once this "secret" is revealed am I to be expected to accept it as truth or am I allowed to figure it out for myself and find what truth there may be there and how it can (re)affirm the truth that I already have in my mind?


----------



## Xue Sheng (Feb 7, 2008)

THE GOLDEN DRAGON said:


> I have been invited to Wudang Temple in China by head priest Master Long. Who now resides at Purple Cloud Temple meditating in a cave and not to reappear for two more years. His disciples here in the U.S. have seen my work and have blessed me with high opinions of The Yin-Yang Secrets Invention.


 
I can't get by this one and I did try and forget about it but I can't.

First I believe his name is would be Master Zhong not Master Long, I believe his name is Zhong Yunlong. And being Chinese Yunlong is his first name not his last and being Chinese you likely do not know him well enough to be calling him master Long. To do that you would need to be on familiar terms, generally family or very close friend

And which of his disciples blessed this? But to be honest I can go to any Taoist temple and get whatever I want blessed so you need to give more detail on that one too. 

And if he is spending 2 years in a cave how is it that he invited you?


----------



## MA-Caver (Feb 7, 2008)

Xue Sheng said:


> And if he is spending 2 years in a cave how is it that he invited you?


Yeah, and how come *I* wasn't invited? 


(sorry couldn't resist... :asian: )

I meant no disrespect nor intent to make light of the topic... :idunno: just couldn't resist that.


----------



## THE GOLDEN DRAGON (Feb 7, 2008)

I know Master Long's name. 

I was going by the name used in the 2004 issue of Kung Fu Magazine where the front cover calls him:

MASTER ZHONG YUN LONG.

I did not think I was out of order using his name like this.

It was in 2004 that I wrote Master Long. He went into meditation last year I believe. 

I hope this settles your mind Xue Sheng.

I initially put my ideas out there to you all to test the waters. I can see I churned the pot. Please forgive me.

I am in the middle of negotiations with a record producer in my city and about to become partners to bring this thing to the world. So I was not sure I wanted to be fully known yet here until I got his advice on the matter.

Don't be silly Xue Sheng. No, I did not get these wacky ideas as you all are perceiving them from the movies.

Further more I am not trying to impress any one. I was just seeing how this knowledgeable crowd would react to what is to come.

I was not ready to go to Wudang as the last aspects of my invention only came last week. G-d willing I will go to Wudang someday.

Hey Dr. Yang did not have to remember he is a very busy man. The new style, he labeled it that way I didn't.

I don't have to say a word on what I read. Just many many things.

This is not Dialing for Dollars $$$$$.

I want no ones money. I mentioned I am preparing for funding.

Look here since I am not going to show images at this time I am glad to end this now so as not allow for anymore aggravation on the members of this forum.

Please except my apologizes for any ire created within any one.

Dear Xue Sheng I have not said an UGLY word here if I did I beg YOUR forgiveness.

I wanted nothing but to express my thoughts on what I am doing with my invention nothing more nor less. You all have turned on the spot lights.

The great Tai Chi Master. I wanted to tell my story and all details of HOW he saved my life. But......................................................................Now who would believe me.

Maybe I do sound like blathering idiot. Sorry once again.

Any one here from Boston?

Blessings,

THE GOLDEN DRAGON


----------



## Xue Sheng (Feb 7, 2008)

THE GOLDEN DRAGON said:


> I know Master Long's name.
> 
> I was going by the name used in the 2004 issue of Kung Fu Magazine where the front cover calls him:
> 
> ...


 
No worries and Dr Yang would not remember me either even though he once told me during push hands that I have a good center and good root, just before he applied qinna and put me on the ground. 

Note on Master Zhong Yun Long name. In China the last name is put first and it is put ahead of any title in the Chinese language, basically in English Master Zhong in Chinese Zhong Sifu. The way we look at it in the West his name would be written Yunlong Zhong

For example Hu Jintao and Jiang Zemin would be, to Westerners, Mr. Hu and Mr. Jiang. My Sifu&#8217;s Sifu was Tung Ying Jie. Again in the west he is Teacher Tung. In China he would be Tung Sifu. But then to a Chinese person addressing someone named Hu Jintao they would be saying Hu xi&#257;nsh&#275;ng.

Yang Jwing Ming is not Sifu Ming he is Sifu Yang or in China Yang Sifu. This is just a long way of saying that Master Zhong Yun Long is not Master Long but Master Zhong. Zhong is his family name Yunlong is his given name and in Chinese if you address someone by their given name and you know them you would get away with Yunlong. But if you are calling him Long you would be a family member or a close friend. That is at least my experience.

Actually considering who Hu Jintao and Jiang Zemin are it is likely you would not be calling them mister or xi&#257;nsh&#275;ng, but for example purposes I used their names.


----------



## THE GOLDEN DRAGON (Feb 7, 2008)

Xue Sheng you misquoted me I said;

ONE OF THE GREATEST TAI CHI MASTERS. Not (the greatest).

GD


----------



## THE GOLDEN DRAGON (Feb 7, 2008)

Thanks Xue Sheng. I am not Chinese and no no better.

GD


----------



## THE GOLDEN DRAGON (Feb 7, 2008)

Xue Sheng are you in Boston these days?

You must be a fast typer. I peck at it.

GD


----------



## Xue Sheng (Feb 7, 2008)

THE GOLDEN DRAGON said:


> one of the greatest Tai Chi Masters to walk the face this earth.


 


THE GOLDEN DRAGON said:


> Xue Sheng you misquoted me I said
> 
> ONE OF THE GREATEST TAI CHI MASTERS. Not (the greatest).
> 
> GD


 

Yes I see that I did, my apologies :asian:


----------



## Xue Sheng (Feb 7, 2008)

THE GOLDEN DRAGON said:


> Thanks Xue Sheng. I am not Chinese and no no better.
> 
> GD


 
I'm not either, but my wife and inlaws are Zhongguoren (Chinese).



THE GOLDEN DRAGON said:


> Xue Sheng are you in Boston these days?
> 
> GD


 
No, I moved from Massachusettes over 20 years ago and my training at YMAA was about 12 years ago, I would go to the seminar and spend the weekend in Ma.


----------



## THE GOLDEN DRAGON (Feb 7, 2008)

I sense a calming down here.

I will be checking out for awhile. 

And if you want when I return I will give a verbal explanation of the features of my 
Yin-Yang Secrets Invention.

It will have to do for now but it might surprise everyone to hear in this manner what this is all about.

The reason I asked if you are in Boston because that where this Great Mastser lives.

I'll tell you one thing about his beginnings in Tai Chi his foundation. And maybe Xue Sheng you may have seen him unknowingly while you lived in Boston.

He told me this in his poor English some time in the early 80's.

"Me started training at ten years old. For ONE year One year me stand in the horse stance every day one year you know how hard that was how difficult that was at 10 years old ONE YEAR". he said unto me. 

You could see the agony on his face when he expressed himself thusly to me.

He IS an unknown Master.

Now folks he no doubt started out small but I bet after one year he could stand in the hoarse stance for hours. Rooted. Old scholl how many kung fu Masters endured such a thing few. Thus he began learning the art of The Supreme Ultimate Fist.

Blessing,

Gd


Thank you.

GD


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka (Feb 7, 2008)

THE GOLDEN DRAGON said:


> ...And if you want when I return I will give a verbal explanation of the features of my
> Yin-Yang Secrets Invention...
> 
> GD


 
I, for one, am not the least bit interested, as your posts sound like the ramblings of a cultishly obsessed New Ager or some such. Perhaps, missed a dose?

D.


----------



## DavidCC (Feb 7, 2008)

When I started doing qigong meditation my teacher warned me about qigong psychosis.


----------



## THE GOLDEN DRAGON (Feb 7, 2008)

Dear Kembudo. 

May I suggest you please don't read them > please forgive me for disturbing you ^.  

Its hard to see ones way through all the rift raft and self assurers of this world.

Yes I am obsessed and a New I don't like that term truly speaking I am a:

GOLDEN AGE

ER! 

Good luck.

DavidCC 

Thank you for your astute observation. 

We all suffer from something. 

Perhaps you are immune. 

I'll take a few aspirin and see my chi kung doctor in the morning. 

In the mean time I suggest you both not come near here anymore for I fear the undo anxiety I may cause you both.

Please forgive me for using my free speech.

I do live in the USA by the way.

Blessings.

THE GOLDEN DRAGON


----------



## grydth (Feb 7, 2008)

After about 25 miles of words, one still awaits one grain of substance.

Who is the prophet? What is the revelation?

Simple questions.


----------



## The Last Legionary (Feb 8, 2008)

Truly we are in the presence of an Enlightened Being.

We are privilaged to read these words and this wisdom.

Master Fu sends his kind regards my good sir.

He was as usual imparting wisdom to my head in the usual manner.

That involved the use of a large shaft and my moaning the sacred mantra.

OW.

Say it with me now everyone.

OW OW OW OW OW OW OW OW OW OW OW.

I have been saying this for a while now.

It seems to help and unlike a GEIKO commercial actually did save me some money.

Master Fu shared alot of wisdom with me today.

He said that the Yin was like the Yang, but different in a dislike manner.

He said that if I did not empty my cup he would pour the tea directly onto my crotch again.

He does so enjoy the mantra as I sing it I suspect.

Master Fang Pi once told me Master Fu was blowing hot air but I didn't believe him as I was busy practicing the secret w&#468;d&#462;y&#299; technique with the aid of Master Húli Jing.

Master Fang Pi also sends his kind regards.


----------



## East Winds (Feb 8, 2008)

Good on you Grydth,

Straight to the point. But of course you won't get a straight answer to a simple question. That is not how it works. The Golden Dragon will take the hump and flounce off leaving us all agog at his wisdom and desparate to know his inner secrets. Well her is one who has been studying Taijiquan for 19 years and quite frankly couldn't give a toss about the wonderful Yin-Yang Secrets Invention. (Now I'll go and balance my Yang with some gentle Yin.):shrug:

Very best wishes


----------



## THE GOLDEN DRAGON (Feb 8, 2008)

Perhaps you all are right.

It won't be until after Sunday when I talk to my partner. I'll see what he says then if he says its ok I will consider posting images or giving out the Patent number. For you all to view.

I don't mind the mindless criticisms.

I deserve it for these way out there ideas with out offering any proof.

Blessings.

GD









GD


----------



## DavidCC (Feb 8, 2008)

THE GOLDEN DRAGON said:


> DavidCC
> 
> Thank you for your astute observation.
> 
> ...


 
I beg to differ, it was not an astute observation, it was a snarky recollection.  My only immunity to qigong psychosis comes from my lack of ability to do enough qigong.  I am in favor of you continuing.


----------



## THE GOLDEN DRAGON (Feb 8, 2008)

Thanks DavidCC.

I just wrote a few lines to Xue Shen on the Tai Chi Master Who saved my life. Check it out.

GD


----------



## Xue Sheng (Feb 8, 2008)

From
Health Psychology Home Page Qigong by Kristen Mason




> Qigong Induced Psychosis characterized by the appearance of auditory hallucinations and delusions after the initiation of qigong in a practitioner who has never experienced these symptoms before and in whom these symptoms remit soon after the cessation of qigong practice


 
Generally from high level qigong practice without a teacher or a highly trained teacher.


----------



## JadecloudAlchemist (Feb 9, 2008)

After reading this thread I do not see anything new in regards to Yin and Yang and the Tai chi symbol in regards to math. Now granted the one who posted may have presented a "mix theory" in regards to it and keep such a theory secret and provokes others at the extent of his claim of knowledge. Taoism, numbers, Yin and Yang, Pa kua, and such have been explained countless times through such efforts as the Yin and Yang school known in Japan as Onmyodo as well as other Taoist sects. The idea of magic numbers is nothing new and its connection in regards to Yin and Yang I can find nothing that was not already dealt with.
I will draw a magic box for an example:

               4  9  2 
               3  5  7
               8  1  6

As you can see each side adds up to 15 
there are other magic number boxes.
in The I ching this reprents Qian(Hex:15)speaks on not being so arrogant. Which I feel fits this thread.


----------



## THE GOLDEN DRAGON (Feb 9, 2008)

Of course you have not seen because I have not shown. 

But one member on this forum has seen it and I am waiting for his thoughts.

There is more to that symbol than meets the eye my dears.

THE GOLDEN DRAGON


----------



## JadecloudAlchemist (Feb 9, 2008)

Dear Golden Dragon,
As far as I can imagine their is nothing new within the different Taoist sects that has not already been done with regards to Yin and Yang and Tai chi and math as I have shown with a small example of the magic square. However to be fair mixture of other religious notions with Taoist ideals may be a new concept in your view point of presenting such information. But within traditional Taoism I would be suprised that you found some cosmic revelation that every other sect has not.


----------



## jks9199 (Feb 9, 2008)

THE GOLDEN DRAGON said:


> Of course you have not seen because I have not shown.
> 
> But one member on this forum has seen it and I am waiting for his thoughts.
> 
> ...


Here's the thing...

You're making vague pronouncements, hinting at wisdom and knowledge.  When you've been challenged on the accuracy of your claims... you haven't backed them up with anything.

Right now -- you just seem to be a self-inflated wanna-be poser guru.  You claim to have the funding and to be about to share your _wisdom_ with the world; how about telling us the title or name of the release? Or even a date?

Sorry -- I'm extremely skeptical of metaphysical crap from anonymous people who seem unable to back up their claims at all.

But good luck with it...


----------



## grydth (Feb 16, 2008)

Now it is a week later....... and still no world changing revelation.

I'm thinking we got dragon droppings instead, and not from a prophet but


----------

